# cable repair



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

Has anyone had luck welding a new male tip on a cable? Any tips on quenching the metal? Is it even worth it. I have a rig and the tip is only $30. New 1/2 cable is $220


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

I've made repairs on a job with my gorlitz, the key is cut it clean with bolt cutters not a grinder if its a splice weld it up and grind it smooth so it can go through the auto feed as smooth as possible, if its just the tip cut it and tack it in a few spots


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I weld new tips whenever I buy a new cable (I buy spartan cables but I use slotted ends). I cut the cable with a grinder and tack it in a couple of places. I dip it in water, then I grind down the welds a little.


----------

